# Bandits on the E7 .Valencia.



## alanojones (Dec 31, 2015)

We are in Campello and last night a caravan came in with a tale of two hold ups on the E7 north of Valencia. Apparently, they had stopped at rest place and 10 minutes after setting off noticed a slow puncture. Then a guy turns up with an offer of help and they're surrounded and robbed. One elderly lady was pushed over onto the carriageway. Police have been informed and as they have just collared one gang, this must be a new lot.
I think I'm right in saying that a tyre wall puncture can't be repaired ,so I'd be tempted to carry on to the piege before stopping.

And I won't be stopping on the motorway anytime soon.


----------



## stevieb808 (Jan 26, 2016)

Cheerz for the nod on that Alan 

im headin that way in coupla days (Benidorm)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2016)

alanojones said:


> We are in Campello and last night a caravan came in with a tale of two hold ups on the E7 north of Valencia. Apparently, they had stopped at rest place and 10 minutes after setting off noticed a slow puncture. Then a guy turns up with an offer of help and they're surrounded and robbed. One elderly lady was pushed over onto the carriageway. Police have been informed and as they have just collared one gang, this must be a new lot.
> I think I'm right in saying that a tyre wall puncture can't be repaired ,so I'd be tempted to carry on to the piege before stopping.
> 
> And I won't be stopping on the motorway anytime soon.





Side wall damage on radial car tyres cannot be 'legally' repaired. 

Driving on, or at least steering on a damaged tyre may not be possibly.

Is the problem on the A7 or AP7?


----------



## alanojones (Jan 27, 2016)

*Alonojones*

Not got map, but it's the toll road motorway.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 27, 2016)

alanojones said:


> Not got map, but it's the toll road motorway.



AP7 if toll road A7 after that.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Side wall damage on radial car tyres cannot be 'legally' repaired.
> 
> Driving on, or at least steering on a damaged tyre may not be possibly.
> 
> Is the problem on the A7 or AP7?



Not sure about over there but it is a offence to drive with a flat in uk,apart from the fact it will come of the rim in quick time unless you have tyre bands fitted,the police use them here.


----------

